# Cracked Pano Sun Roof Trim bezel



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

I noticed this yesterday with my mom's Arteon. straight line right smacj in the middle. Definitely do not remember this upon delivery of the vehicle last month. And she doesn't either. Asked her if she remembered anything hitting it and says no. She doesn't drive any highways, all local and goes to work like twice a week only (semi retired) . 

Anybody experienced this? Is this covered under warranty?aside from a glaring eyesore, Should I be concerned about water seepage? Car has about 500 miles. I have an appointment set up with local dealer this Friday and would like to know what I should be expecting. Any guidance is appreciated. Apologies for the picture quality. Mom is still learning 









Sent from my J8170 using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Ugh oh, I thought the sunroof trim cracking incident was isolated to the guy's thread below, since he bought his used. 

But your mom got hers new, so this makes me worried. Especially with what it entails to repair it. 

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9422497-Recent-Purchase&=1


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

ice4life said:


> Ugh oh, I thought the sunroof trim cracking incident was isolated to the guy's thread below, since he bought his used.
> 
> But your mom got hers new, so this makes me worried. Especially with what it entails to repair it.
> 
> https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9422497-Recent-Purchase&=1


I had the same thoughts :what::facepalm:


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Oh man! Just read that thread. Ugh man. Now this is #2 of my first time VW recruits and already having issues such a short amount of time! Other one is my cousin's 2019 Jetta O2 sensor crapping at at 3000 miles. Brand new as well. Luckily, replacing under warranty. I just hope it is covered under warranty for my mom's too

Sent from my J8170 using Tapatalk


----------



## SDArteon (Jun 16, 2019)

ice4life said:


> Ugh oh, I thought the sunroof trim cracking incident was isolated to the guy's thread below, since he bought his used.
> 
> But your mom got hers new, so this makes me worried. Especially with what it entails to repair it.
> 
> https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9422497-Recent-Purchase&=1


I wonder at what point would such a major repair, so early on, qualify for a replacement vehicle. The diminished value is also a concern, just how that can be repaired to factory standards is concerning. Hopefully, its not a latent design defect, but possibly assembly or a component tolerance error.

In 2008, members of Audi A5OC club got worried when one members heater core failed within a few weeks of ownership, cause the whole dash board and wiring to have to be removed. Many of us expected it to happen to our cars... luckily it did not... but in this case thats 2 Arteon’s in a row...mmm I wonder if the build dates are close?


----------



## bgc996 (Aug 27, 2004)

Don’t panic guys. This should be a very quick fix and more than likely will be done under warranty. That black piece that goes alongside the glass is just a trim piece. Should pop off without need to replace the entire sunroof assembly. Back in 2009 when I worked at VW, CC’s were having a similar issue with the gloss black trim piece on the trunk. They were all covered under warranty due to bad quality of product. Not saying for sure but hopefully this will be a similar situation.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

bgc996 said:


> CC’s were having a similar issue with the gloss black trim piece on the trunk.


That's EXACTLY what that crack reminded me of!


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Hoping you guys are right. Just don't want to go in the dealer and blaming it on anything else, other than what you guys are statinghere, and it will not be covered under warranty. I'll update after this Friday.

On a another note, something minor but saw it when delivered. Didn't really paid attention to it but the infotainment glass has crack/scratch as well but I think it is inside the glass as I don't feel the roughness when I run my fingers over it. I'll just have them check it out. Might as well .









Sent from my J8170 using Tapatalk


----------



## bgc996 (Aug 27, 2004)

TablaRasa said:


> Hoping you guys are right. Just don't want to go in the dealer and blaming it on anything else, other than what you guys are statinghere, and it will not be covered under warranty. I'll update after this Friday.
> 
> On a another note, something minor but saw it when delivered. Didn't really paid attention to it but the infotainment glass has crack/scratch as well but I think it is inside the glass as I don't feel the roughness when I run my fingers over it. I'll just have them check it out. Might as well .
> 
> Sent from my J8170 using Tapatalk


If its a hairline crack and there is no visible scratching or impact point, it should be covered. I doubt they will give you a hard time but in the end every dealer is different. As for the scratch on the radio, that may be a bit tougher but definitely worth bringing up. Let us know how it goes! :thumbup:


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

TablaRasa said:


> ....On a another note, something minor but saw it when delivered. Didn't really paid attention to it but the infotainment glass has crack/scratch....


So, you then approved and signed off on the purchase.....you approved it as it is.


----------



## evilpaul (Jul 3, 2006)

TablaRasa said:


> Hoping you guys are right. Just don't want to go in the dealer and blaming it on anything else, other than what you guys are statinghere, and it will not be covered under warranty. I'll update after this Friday.
> 
> On a another note, something minor but saw it when delivered. Didn't really paid attention to it but the infotainment glass has crack/scratch as well but I think it is inside the glass as I don't feel the roughness when I run my fingers over it. I'll just have them check it out. Might as well .
> 
> ...


Wow that's really odd, my wife's has a scratch just like that in the same spot and close to the same size. I didn't noticed when we got the care so I figured she did it but it doesn't seem to be on top of the screen.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

I just called service to confirm my appointment tomorrow and wanted to get a feel of what they think. Service manager said this is not usually covered . I had mentioned that it has been reported by another we know off, and of course on other VW models too. He basically said he has not heard of this being an issue. So now, I'm afraid this is not going to be covered. He also said that VW would need to be involved anyways as he will take a photo of it . But I'm afraid with the managers thinking this way already, he would somewhat sway to say we caused it somehow. Paranoid much? I don't know. Being that this is my mom's, just don't want it to be this difficult literally not even a month of ownership. I took a better picture of it again so you can see . Should I involve VW America on this before hand?









Sent from my J8170 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joshuaortiz31 (Oct 16, 2019)

evilpaul said:


> Wow that's really odd, my wife's has a scratch just like that in the same spot and close to the same size. I didn't noticed when we got the care so I figured she did it but it doesn't seem to be on top of the screen.


I have the exact same shape and size, but mine is right on top of the NAV button instead


----------



## T-Tail (Aug 8, 2006)

I noticed a similar "crack" in my nav/radio display the day after I bought mine. Took it in and had the whole display replaced immediately. One of those things where once you see it, you can't un-see it!


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

TablaRasa said:


> I just called service to confirm my appointment tomorrow and wanted to get a feel of what they think. Service manager said this is not usually covered . I had mentioned that it has been reported by another we know off, and of course on other VW models too. He basically said he has not heard of this being an issue. So now, I'm afraid this is not going to be covered. He also said that VW would need to be involved anyways as he will take a photo of it . But I'm afraid with the managers thinking this way already, he would somewhat sway to say we caused it somehow. Paranoid much? I don't know. Being that this is my mom's, just don't want it to be this difficult literally not even a month of ownership. I took a better picture of it again so you can see . Should I involve VW America on this before hand?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's such a mixed bag. There was a guy with a new Jetta where his had a giant hairline crack in the actual sunroof. 

They tried to tell him it had to be a rock that caused it and that he should put it through insurance. 

I mean this is the kind of crap we're dealing with when it comes to VW service. Always placing the blame on someone else for their defective products. 

If they give your mom a hard time on a car of this caliber, when there is clear evidence others are going through with similar issues, then you should question your confidence in this brand. I did a long time ago, and rightfully so.


----------



## SDArteon (Jun 16, 2019)

ice4life said:


> It's such a mixed bag. There was a guy with a new Jetta where his had a giant hairline crack in the actual sunroof.
> 
> They tried to tell him it had to be a rock that caused it and that he should put it through insurance.
> 
> ...


Seriously? What on earth could you do as a driver to cause such a crack? The VW response is BS in my opinion. There is an implied warranty on things fit for purpose. Its absolutely unreasonable that it wont be fixed by VW. I had a yellow Audi S4 and the paint flaked off in shreds on the bumper within first few hundreds of miles, from new. Cut a long story short AUDI paid for replacement, but it was a fight.


----------



## bgc996 (Aug 27, 2004)

That’s a really odd crack. There’s a piece of material missing and perhaps it’s the picture, but it looks like the ‘Line’ actually begins at the seal above the windshield. All in all try not to go in there on the defensive as many customers do. Just go in politely and tell them about your concerns, share that you are aware of the other issues that have been documented on this forum and offer to share some links with them. The better your attitude; the better the case they will help take care of it. 

Perhaps my insight is different because I have been on the other side of the desk. Customers come in screaming at you because of whatever issue. Customers sometimes forget that you are a service advisor whom didn’t build the car, market it, sell it or make ultimate decisions on what is covered and what is not. It’s easy to come in expecting the world without knowing how it works behind the scenes. In a lot of cases dealers have their hands tied when it comes to certain warranty items. When the corporate overlords at VW deny a claim, the dealer typically can’t do much about it.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

ice4life said:


> .....this is the kind of crap we're dealing with when it comes to VW service. Always placing the blame on someone else for their defective products...


And how is this different than with any other make?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

SDArteon said:


> Seriously? What on earth could you do as a driver to cause such a crack?.....


Someone jumping on the roof, perhaps?


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Went in this morning. Didn't take too long. Service manager took pictures of it. He mentioned again that he hasn't heard this issue with Arteon but did mention the CC. And he kept emphasizing " but it was in a different place, but it was in a different place" for the CC. I didn't try to push the matter and I was very calm and non combative. I even told him that I was gonna have my mom's car serviced here and my cousins also. Don't know if it matters. I just remembered my service advisor saying to me " it doesn't matter where you get the car, as long as you get it serviced here". 

He said he will be sending it to VW, I guess their representative for warranty work. Honestly, not feeling highly confident about it. Hopefully and praying I'm incorrect. He did comment on the scratch on the infotainment though very positively! Of course the one thing I could careless to get replaced or not. Sigh...I just called VW customer care just to open a case in anticipation of the "fight" 

I couldn't see the picture of the crack on the other thread. It seems the link is broken. Anybody happens to have taken a picture of it? 

Sent from my J8170 using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

The only thing I could see causing this crack would be a rock kicking up at it on the highway. It does seem plausible that could happen, because the car has a very sleek profile from windshield to this piece separating the sunroof. 

But then again, it could also just be a defect. It's hard to tell.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

ice4life said:


> The only thing I could see causing this crack would be a rock kicking up at it on the highway. It does seem plausible that could happen, because the car has a very sleek profile from windshield to this piece separating the sunroof.
> 
> But then again, it could also just be a defect. It's hard to tell.


I was thinking of that too but the thing is my mom doesn't drive highways . And she is semi retired so she works 1- 2 days a week. More like 1 day since Covid hit. And it local. Aside from that, she goes to church , grocery, or to our house. Also, that is some crappy engineering to be honest if it will be that fragile considering this is an outside piece, exposed to elements. 

Well, all I can do now is wait. Ugh. Just pray for me then if you can, that it is covered by warranty 

Sent from my J8170 using Tapatalk


----------



## RBanting (Feb 17, 2006)

It appears like a stress/tension crack. I used to see this often when patients wanted their eyeglasses made out of glass.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

After not hearing from my dealer for about 4 days ( they stated they were going to call me this past Monday), I couldn't help but text my service advisor whether they have an update. Heart was pounding though to be honest waiting for the text back ( I know a little dramatic haha). 15 minutes past, I get a response back, " yes we got an approval for it but we have to order the parts we will call you when the parts arrive". A moment of relief came down but then quickly got worried again since I wanted confirmation if both issues were approved or just one (ie sunroof bezel crack and infotainment screen crack). To my delight it is for both!!! Hallelujah! So now I wait for the call back. 

So happy that my mom won't get turned off with the brand after me pushing it on her ! If this wasn't going to be covered, I would've felt so guilty!

Sent from my J8170 using Tapatalk


----------



## SDArteon (Jun 16, 2019)

TablaRasa said:


> After not hearing from my dealer for about 4 days ( they stated they were going to call me this past Monday), I couldn't help but text my service advisor whether they have an update. Heart was pounding though to be honest waiting for the text back ( I know a little dramatic haha). 15 minutes past, I get a response back, " yes we got an approval for it but we have to order the parts we will call you when the parts arrive". A moment of relief came down but then quickly got worried again since I wanted confirmation if both issues were approved or just one (ie sunroof bezel crack and infotainment screen crack). To my delight it is for both!!! Hallelujah! So now I wait for the call back.
> 
> So happy that my mom won't get turned off with the brand after me pushing it on her ! If this wasn't going to be covered, I would've felt so guilty!
> 
> Sent from my J8170 using Tapatalk


Well, thats very good news. I would have been concerned, but not surprised if they said no. Body parts are availble it seems.... someone crunched my arteon awhile back and its now in the repair shop. LONG STORY... i will summarize my findings in a post later.


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

TablaRasa said:


> After not hearing from my dealer for about 4 days ( they stated they were going to call me this past Monday), I couldn't help but text my service advisor whether they have an update. Heart was pounding though to be honest waiting for the text back ( I know a little dramatic haha). 15 minutes past, I get a response back, " yes we got an approval for it but we have to order the parts we will call you when the parts arrive". A moment of relief came down but then quickly got worried again since I wanted confirmation if both issues were approved or just one (ie sunroof bezel crack and infotainment screen crack). To my delight it is for both!!! Hallelujah! So now I wait for the call back.
> 
> So happy that my mom won't get turned off with the brand after me pushing it on her ! If this wasn't going to be covered, I would've felt so guilty!


that's great to hear, nice!


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

SDArteon said:


> Well, thats very good news. I would have been concerned, but not surprised if they said no. Body parts are availble it seems.... someone crunched my arteon awhile back and its now in the repair shop. LONG STORY... i will summarize my findings in a post later.


Ouch! Can't wait to hear it!

Sent from my J8170 using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

beaumisbro said:


> that's great to hear, nice!


I know!!! Such a relief! I guess, it's something for the Arteon owners to just keep an eye out. Hopefully my mom's and the other guys are a few one offs.

Sent from my J8170 using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

T-Tail said:


> I noticed a similar "crack" in my nav/radio display the day after I bought mine. Took it in and had the whole display replaced immediately. One of those things where once you see it, you can't un-see it!


 Just received notification that VW approved the replacement. Not actually sure if it is just the glass replacement or the entire unit. I didn't get that far yet

Sent from my J8170 using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

TablaRasa said:


> T-Tail said:
> 
> 
> > I noticed a similar "crack" in my nav/radio display the day after I bought mine. Took it in and had the whole display replaced immediately. One of those things where once you see it, you can't un-see it!
> ...


Glad it's working out for your mom. Reassures me after all the negative talk I've been spewing given my multiple bad experiences. 

As for the screen, they'll most likely replace the whole unit. Then send that old unit back for refurb. When they replaced the same screen in my 2019 Jetta, that's how they handled it. But mine was a green line running through the screen, not an internal scratch.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Thanks, same here. Just got scheduled for September 8th. They are gonna need it for the week at most so, she will be in a loaner. From what my SA told me, it will need to involve a body shop for the outside Trim. 

Sent from my J8170 using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

just a quick update, mom's car is not ready yet. It has been a week it is still in the body shop. it's either the shop is really busy, or it is a very involved process changing that Bezel. 

The ironic thing about this is that mom got a Tiguan as a loaner and she is realizing that she might be better off with an SUV. Difficulties going in and out of the car at her age. I didn't realize that the Arteon has that much of a lower profile than her previous Sonata. No complaints about getting in and out of that car. Hmmm we shall see what she decides when she gets back in the Arteon.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

i had a similar crack, although not as deep or wide as yours, on my pano rood trim.

i brought it to my dealer and they looked at it, said they couldn't see any damage or indication that something hit, promptly said it will be covered under warranty. a week later they called and said parts were in, dropped the car off and about 4 hours later i was back in my car.

im not sure why your dealer wouldn't want to push it under warranty, isn't that guaranteed money for them for the work and hours? crazy. glad for both of us everything worked out.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> im not sure why your dealer wouldn't want to push it under warranty, isn't that guaranteed money for them for the work and hours? crazy. glad for both of us everything worked out.


This is exactly my thoughts too. They get guaranteed money for that, so not sure why. Everytime I go in to get stuff fixed when I'm well under the warranty period, I get so anxious always thinking dealer won't cover it. Customer shouldnt be feeling that way. Especially with these supposedly robust warranty coverage we have.

I still remember for my R32 ' serpentine belt broke just shy under that warranty expiration. When I brought it in, first thing that came out of my SA was, "you know that broke because of constant hard acceleration". The heck? Automatically customers fault? while it was well documented these things fail constantly. Anyways, I'm glad it work out. I was more concerned for my mom's sake being she is new to the brand. Although she loves the Arteon, I have a feeling she got into VW just for me since I know she was perfectly fine with her Sonata haha. She wanted to make her son happy lol. So for it to not have been covered, I would feel so bad. 

At least I am used to their hoopla (still amazes me I'm still loyal to the Brand haha glutton for punishment I guess). 

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## KCJeep (Dec 5, 2018)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> im not sure why your dealer wouldn't want to push it under warranty, isn't that guaranteed money for them for the work and hours? crazy. glad for both of us everything worked out.


Dealers get compensated at a dramatically lower rate for warranty work versus regular customers. Close to "break even" pay. They'd much rather have their guy bringing in profits.


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

What a strange place for a crack, almost seem like there was a weld line there. if there is no weld, which is probably the case, I would imagine it takes quite a bit of force to snap that sheet metal in two, probably thousands of pounds of stress.


----------



## Faramarz1 (May 13, 2010)

The CC had the exact same problem on the plastic piece between the windshield and sunroof and by the looks of it, some of us will eventually see this piece crack until VW decides to change the part. If the repair is anything similar to the CC, it requires the windshield, actual sunroof assembly and couple of interior trim pieces including the headliner, taken apart. I decided not to do the repair on my CC because of the complexity of the procedure although my car was still covered by warranty. The crack hasn’t cause any damages in the seven years since I discovered it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

Faramarz1 said:


> The CC had the exact same problem on the plastic piece between the windshield and sunroof and by the looks of it, some of us will eventually see this piece crack until VW decides to change the part. If the repair is anything similar to the CC, it requires the windshield, actual sunroof assembly and couple of interior trim pieces including the headliner, taken apart. I decided not to do the repair on my CC because of the complexity of the procedure although my car was still covered by warranty. The crack hasn’t cause any damages in the seven years since I discovered it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you saying my car’s roof is plastic?


----------



## Faramarz1 (May 13, 2010)

The roof is not plastic. The trim that covers the space between sunroof and the windshield is either plastic or some kind of plexiglass. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

Faramarz1 said:


> The roof is not plastic. The trim that covers the space between sunroof and the windshield is either plastic or some kind of plexiglass.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I consider that part of the roof, there must be metal support underneath that plastic trim. What is VW saving here by making that piece plastic? A pint of paint?


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

So just an update, it took about 2 1/2 weeks to get my mom's car back. Service was closed when we picked it up after hours . Checked the car outside and inside. We were so disappointed. First of all car was crazy dirty outside. And check the bezel, there is all sorts of splatter, I don't know actually what it is. Come to look inside, same thing. Dirty, smudges on seats, some sticky substance on steering wheel, parts of the headliner surrounding the sunroof had some stains, etc. My heart just sank as I've been going to this dealer for quite a long time. And that is not even the worst part. When we started driving, freaking rattling noise which is definitely coming up top! you didn't even have to be hitting bumps to hear it. Normal roads will make the sound. Thought it was the sun roof shade that was loose but , no. I checked and can't pinpoint it. Judging by the way the car came back and how the inside looked, I can attribute it to the install. Now, it is not the dealer that did the work, usually contract it out to a body shop, but they should have at least checked I out before telling is to pick the car up. They said they did and my SA even said they cleaned it. We saw otherwise. Well, bringing it back in this Wednesday and who knows how long it will take again!









Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

TablaRasa said:


> So just an update, it took about 2 1/2 weeks to get my mom's car back. Service was closed when we picked it up after hours . Checked the car outside and inside. We were so disappointed. First of all car was crazy dirty outside. And check the bezel, there is all sorts of splatter, I don't know actually what it is. Come to look inside, same thing. Dirty, smudges on seats, some sticky substance on steering wheel, parts of the headliner surrounding the sunroof had some stains, etc. My heart just sank as I've been going to this dealer for quite a long time. And that is not even the worst part. When we started driving, freaking rattling noise which is definitely coming up top! you didn't even have to be hitting bumps to hear it. Normal roads will make the sound. Thought it was the sun roof shade that was loose but , no. I checked and can't pinpoint it. Judging by the way the car came back and how the inside looked, I can attribute it to the install. Now, it is not the dealer that did the work, usually contract it out to a body shop, but they should have at least checked I out before telling is to pick the car up. They said they did and my SA even said they cleaned it. We saw otherwise. Well, bringing it back in this Wednesday and who knows how long it will take again!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why have VW standards dropped so low? You think they would've taken one look at that and been embarrassed to give it back regardless of whether they contracted it out. It's not a base model golf!


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

ice4life said:


> Why have VW standards dropped so low? You think they would've taken one look at that and been embarrassed to give it back regardless of whether they contracted it out. It's not a base model golf!


Like many non luxury brands or even some luxury brands, the dealer's services, appearance and experience are not standardized by the manufacturer. Brands such as Lexus, Mercedes, Audi and BMW all requires the dealership to meet certain standards. I believe Toyota does this as well to a certain extent. VW dealerships are hit or miss here in the northeast, some are much better than others.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Car went in this morning. We shall see how long it will take this time. Showed my SA the roof splatter of some sort of adhesive and noticed also it went on windshield. Showed the inside with smudges, adhesive, and also the adhesive stains around the headliner around the sunroof. 

This is the clip of the sound. I took multiple videos just in case they come back with "technician cannot replicate the problem" which I know is almost always a possibility! Showed them to our SA too and he asked me if you can hear it once you drive. Yes, but it has to be a drive. Not just moving it from one parking spot to another in the dealer parking lot. 

https://youtu.be/wuhOoueqhpc

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## VdubArty (Oct 23, 2019)

TablaRasa said:


> Car went in this morning. We shall see how long it will take this time. Showed my SA the roof splatter of some sort of adhesive and noticed also it went on windshield. Showed the inside with smudges, adhesive, and also the adhesive stains around the headliner around the sunroof.
> 
> This is the clip of the sound. I took multiple videos just in case they come back with "technician cannot replicate the problem" which I know is almost always a possibility! Showed them to our SA too and he asked me if you can hear it once you drive. Yes, but it has to be a drive. Not just moving it from one parking spot to another in the dealer parking lot.
> 
> ...


Is that the rattle that I hear, if so that would drive me nuts!!


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

VdubArty said:


> Is that the rattle that I hear, if so that would drive me nuts!!


Yup, that is the infamous rattle! It's either they left something, didn't tighten, or install the bezel incorrectly 

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## VdubArty (Oct 23, 2019)

TablaRasa said:


> Yup, that is the infamous rattle! It's either they left something, didn't tighten, or install the bezel incorrectly
> 
> Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


Yikes, hopefully they figure it out! My wifes 2018 tiguan rattles a little bit cant tell where its coming from but seems like in the digital gauge, I told her about it but doesnt bother her but I'm like :facepalm: lol


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Hopefully. It definitely was not there prior to the change of panoramic bezel trim. 

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

Anytime you need to take off the headliner and apply glue is never a good thing, clips get broken and glue gets messy. This reminds of the Genesis owners complaining about servicing their cars at a Hyundai dealer. My dealer expectation would be lower since I saved tens of thousands on the Arteon when compare to a A5, but glue and rattle is even below the typical VW standards.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

So they found the cause of the rattle. It's a loose screw within the sun roof. I asked my SA how the heck the tech guy who picked it up from the body shop not hear that while driving. SA stated that it might have been dislodged when we started driving it . In any case, glad they found it and it wasn't something bigger but of course I'll reserve my enthusiasm until I pick up the car. As for the glue, they cannot get it off so it is going back to the body shop as they should have stuff to remove it. Being that this is where the problem originated from, im afraid there will be something else now. They better check the car long and hard before telling me to pick it up. 

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

TablaRasa said:


> They better check the car long and hard before telling me to pick it up.


Don't hold your breath


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

TablaRasa said:


> So they found the cause of the rattle. It's a loose screw within the sun roof. I asked my SA how the heck the tech guy who picked it up from the body shop not hear that while driving. SA stated that it might have been dislodged when we started driving it . In any case, glad they found it and it wasn't something bigger but of course I'll reserve my enthusiasm until I pick up the car. As for the glue, they cannot get it off so it is going back to the body shop as they should have stuff to remove it. Being that this is where the problem originated from, im afraid there will be something else now. They better check the car long and hard before telling me to pick it up.
> 
> Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


If I get a dollar for everytime my dealer tell me they fixed the rattle, I would be a rich man. The clue, depending on how much, might not steam clean off, might need a new headliner Which open up the possibility of the dealer screwing up more stuff.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Got the car back 2 days ago. Let me tell you, car was sparkling inside and out when I picked it up. And more importantly, no more rattle. Lose screw they said . Still baffled me that the tech that picked up the car from the body shop didn't hear that driving it back to the dealer. Anyways, glad it's back so hope that it is not going to see the dealer for anything else until it's first scheduled maintenance

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

TablaRasa said:


> Got the car back 2 days ago. Let me tell you, car was sparkling inside and out when I picked it up. And more importantly, no more rattle. Lose screw they said . Still baffled me that the tech that picked up the car from the body shop didn't hear that driving it back to the dealer. Anyways, glad it's back so hope that it is not going to see the dealer for anything else until it's first scheduled maintenance
> 
> Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


I am sure the tech heard it but they need the customer to open up another case before they can work on it.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

The G Man said:


> I am sure the tech heard it but they need the customer to open up another case before they can work on it.


If that is the case, it is a bit shady. It's an inconvenience for the customer to have to keep going back and forth. I guess there are no such thing as being proactive now a days

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

TablaRasa said:


> If that is the case, it is a bit shady. It's an inconvenience for the customer to have to keep going back and forth. I guess there are no such thing as being proactive now a days
> 
> Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


Its hard for the dealer to ask your insurance company for money to repair the rattle cause by their body shop, the insurance will most likely not provide any additional money for repairs that are the body shop's mistake. The rattle repair was probably done thru VW warranty instead of the insurance claim.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

The G Man said:


> Its hard for the dealer to ask your insurance company for money to repair the rattle cause by their body shop, the insurance will most likely not provide any additional money for repairs that are the body shop's mistake. The rattle repair was probably done thru VW warranty instead of the insurance claim.


No insurance involved in this. It was all through VW warranty. That rattle I noticed as soon as I picked up the car after they had it for about 3 weeks for the pano fix. The only reason why I didn't get to leave the car was I picked it up after service hours but called my SA first thing the next morning. What I'm saying is for the SA to say it's all ready for pick up, I should not see any issues especially a loud rattle, right after I picked it up.

It is interesting too that I haven't received a "survey" question yet as I always get this regardless if it is for maintenance or warranty work. One of the question there is, "was the job done right the first time or did you have to go back" or similar wording. I seem to remember them always pushing hard on the surveys to get 10s across the board. So who knows if that will come this time considering 

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

TablaRasa said:


> No insurance involved in this. It was all through VW warranty. That rattle I noticed as soon as I picked up the car after they had it for about 3 weeks for the pano fix. The only reason why I didn't get to leave the car was I picked it up after service hours but called my SA first thing the next morning. What I'm saying is for the SA to say it's all ready for pick up, I should not see any issues especially a loud rattle, right after I picked it up.
> 
> It is interesting too that I haven't not received a "survey" question yet as I always get this regardless if it is for maintenance or warranty work. One of the question there is, "was the job done right the first time or did you have to go back" or similar wording. I seem to remember them always pushing hard on the surveys to get 10s across the board. So who knows if that will come this time considering
> 
> Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


If no insurance involved, then its probably just lazy mechanics. I went back twice for a rattle the VW dealer claimed to have fix but did not. I gave them bad marks on the surveys but no one form the dealer ever got back to me. Audi usually get in touch with me if I give a bad review. I guess you get what you pay for.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

TablaRasa said:


> It is interesting too that I haven't received a "survey" question yet as I always get this regardless if it is for maintenance or warranty work. One of the question there is, "was the job done right the first time or did you have to go back" or similar wording. I seem to remember them always pushing hard on the surveys to get 10s across the board. So who knows if that will come this time considering


With all my VW hardships in the past few years, one of the things that was revealed to me by R&R was that the surveys are no longer linked to VWofA. The ones that are sent out (when they even are since they aren’t always for some reason) are internal dealer surveys. 

I remember they used to get paid based on the survey results, so they had a vested interest in giving af. Now VW doesn’t care what the dealers do. They could crash your car into a lake and VWs response would be “we allow our dealers to independently operate and don’t have any control over how they do so..” Um okay. Some brand.


----------



## Joshuaortiz31 (Oct 16, 2019)

Bringing this one back up. 

I was washing my car today after all the snow that Texas had. When I went to wipe the roof, I have a 4 inch crack stemming from the side traveling to the passenger door...

Car is going in on Monday for it's 2 year service (at 11k miles lol). We'll see what they say.


----------



## ChefroA6 (Dec 3, 2020)

Wow...what a thread!
Thinking that I was knocking down the quality of the Jettas manufactured in Mexico...
The Arteon is built in Emden, Germany, isn't it? I was about to say that VW really lowered its standards everywhere around the globe, but on a second thought it's about a component manufactured by a supplier. 
Is Webasto the sunroof manufacturer?


----------



## Joshuaortiz31 (Oct 16, 2019)

Heard back from the dealer this morning. The part is covered by the warranty and they already ordered it. 

Estimated delivery right now is somewhere between 2-3 months right now.


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

Joshuaortiz31 said:


> Heard back from the dealer this morning. The part is covered by the warranty and they already ordered it.
> 
> Estimated delivery right now is somewhere between 2-3 months right now.


Wow! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Joshuaortiz31 said:


> Heard back from the dealer this morning. The part is covered by the warranty and they already ordered it.
> 
> Estimated delivery right now is somewhere between 2-3 months right now.


That's crazy long! For my mom, it took a week to get approval and then when we got scheduled to come in to get it repaired, took 2 and 1/2 weeks. Make it 3 1/2 if you hear a rattle afterwards, haha. Hopefully you don't have to go through that and do it right the first time. Did they offer any thoughts on why that long? 

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joshuaortiz31 (Oct 16, 2019)

TablaRasa said:


> That's crazy long! For my mom, it took a week to get approval and then when we got scheduled to come in to get it repaired, took 2 and 1/2 weeks. Make it 3 1/2 if you hear a rattle afterwards, haha. Hopefully you don't have to go through that and do it right the first time. Did they offer any thoughts on why that long?
> 
> Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


She said most likely due to there aren't any in the state, and I am in central Texas so alllll the packages are late. _(I've been waiting for three from FedEx for the last two weeks now) _she also pointed I have not one but four cracks and splits in the trim. 

I mentioned how much trouble they gave you and your Mom and she flipped out on your behalf (I have a really good service advisor). This was the most common thing on the CC. AND to top it off, the most common place of failure for it to crack was smack in the center where your Mom's cracked. Always because of automatic car washes and they are always warrantied now because of that. This is also scary because I have only put my car through an automatic wash seven times since I bought it in 2019 so tells me it's a super point of failure.

I already have a rattle up there to the right of the button cluster it horrible. Every time I go over a bump it sounds like a piece of plastic bouncing around. And don't even bother having the subwoofer on unless you want to think you're driving around in a Dodge Neon. Maybe I'll ask them to shove a bunch of sound foam jerry-rig style in the headliner to see if that gets rid of it.

Also, I have the exact same crack in my infotainment screen like your Mom's does (behind the glass)... Were our cars made one right after the other? LOL


----------

